# Viewing heigh for new Sony?



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Viewing height for new Sony?*

I have a new Sony 55" HX929 on the way. Will be sitting about 7-8 feet away. I wanted to know what the proper viewing height that the set should be placed at? I am also looking for a new stand to place this on. Do not want to buy anything too low or too high. Thanks for the help. John


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Generally a good height is between 2 and 4ft off the floor although some like it higher mounted on the wall. If your sitting only 8ft away you may find that the higher you put it the more you will feel some strain on your neck if viewing for a long time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

You could also get a wall mount and put it at the exact height you want it, instead of relying on finding the right table. It's cheaper too.

I think ideally, your eyes should naturally hit the middle of the screen. If you have a center channel to mount below the screen, you might want to go a tad higher. I guess depending on if you want the TV or speaker to be at the optimal location.


----------



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

I would get a wall mount,but its not my house where I am living right now.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I have the center of the screen at eye level and since wall mounting is out of the question at the moment you could look into getting something like this.


----------

